
Computer's Screen Inspired First Video Game, 'Space War' - gruseom
http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=197713661
======
gruseom
This is a great little interview with Steve Russell, of whom Norvig wrote, "So
the first Lisp interpreter was the result of a programmer ignoring his boss's
advice." (PAIP p. 777) Too bad it isn't longer.

